# To Blow Or Not To Blow..that Is The Question



## CTRNAVRET (Jun 7, 2005)

I noticed there has been some discussion recently about the use of the 3 way valve when you pump RV antifreeze into your system. I personally have never used antifreeze in my RVs and have always blown the out the system using the $2.00 adapter on the city water line. I have yet to have a line freeze up on me and I avoid having to flush the system out every spring and eliminate any bad tastes from leftover antifreeze. I do use antifreeze in the sink and shower drains though and always drain the pump head. Since its getting close to that time of year, any comments?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

That is a good Idea...I have never blown out my lines. I personally use the RV anti-freeze method. So far no problems at all. The dealer told me both methods work; I just started with the anti freeze, in case I did not get all of the water out.

Thor


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I was going to blow but was warned by several people about having water left which could freeze and expand. I guess if you get a high volume air flow it should work pretty good though.

I will say though that rinsing out the antifreeze come spring is no big deal either.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Water freezing is usually not a problem for the piping itself (unless the pipe is completely full of water), however any water that freezes in a faucet or other valve will cause damage. Using air does work, but antifreeze replaces any water that could remain in a crack or crevice somewhere.

Good luck


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have the blow out plug, but was wondering if the air pressure itself would blow out a plumbing line somewhere....I guess if all outlets are opened to allow for the water to come out, the air pressure shouldn't be a factor??!!









Steve


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

When you use the air method you have to use an air regulator to limit the air pressure to 30-40psi. I let the pressure buildup then open one spigot at a time starting with the longest run. When done I leave all of the spigots open.

I use an electric leaf blower to blow the drain water into the grey tank then out.

Works great for me.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

I had always blown out my system with a compressor until a year ago. On our first trip in April 2004 I turned on the kitchen faucet and water started leaking all over the counter.

It seems some water got left behind at the base of the faucet, froze and cracked the plastic at the base.

Since then I have used anti freeze and have had no problems. Not a big deal to flush out the system in the spring- just follow with a little bleach and then baking soda.

We don't drink from the tap either.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

I have used antifreeze for years and have always wanted to switch to the "Blow Out" method but never knew how to do it.

Any suggestions? Where do I get the "Blow Out Plug" that Steve talked about?

Thanks
Bill


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Blow out plug from Wal-Mart, something like $2. It screws into the city water hose connection.


----------



## CTRNAVRET (Jun 7, 2005)

CTRNAVRET said:


> I noticed there has been some discussion recently about the use of the 3 way valve when you pump RV antifreeze into your system. I personally have never used antifreeze in my RVs and have always blown the out the system using the $2.00 adapter on the city water line. I have yet to have a line freeze up on me and I avoid having to flush the system out every spring and eliminate any bad tastes from leftover antifreeze. I do use antifreeze in the sink and shower drains though and always drain the pump head. Since its getting close to that time of year, any comments?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A few cautions here for those that have not used the blow out system before. I blow mine out very methodically. I handle the compressor and the pressure while DW goes from faucet to faucet opening them until nothing but air comes out. she works from the FURTHEST faucet from the city water input first and then works her way to the nearest faucet. I usually leave the grey tank valve open during this process. Don't forget your toilet and the shower head and put the shower head as low as possible . Then I disconnect the line from the pump and drain the pump head and then dump a cup or two of AF in each trap (after closing the grey water tank)
All the above after draining the fresh water tank and draining and bypassing the WH


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I would rather blow out than use anti-freeze as well. However, in my opinion, antifreeze is the best insurance, especially for Colorado at 6000 feet.

Randy


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I do both. This ensures that I remove most of the water before I fill the lines with the anti-freeze. I then know the anti-freeze is not compromised.

A word of warning when you do the blow out. Wrap a towel around the faucet, when the first air slugs come out it will blow water every where.









Also do not forget the outside shower.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Side Note: Though you can do it, check with your dealer too. I've taken mine in for their specials and had it winterized and the hubs lubed, prices vary but pretty cheap and I usually have any needed warranty work done at the same time.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Good point Y, this is definitely one of those personal preference tasks.

I personally will stick to glycol. I blew my pop-up faucet by leaving a tiny bit of water in it and cracked the valve body. So this works for me.

I must stop now before I head into the dreaded club of those advanced posters..I can not post another one...
















Kevin


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I do the same as Y-Guy. I think (correct me here Steve) he also gets an assurance from his dealer that it is done the right way or they will fix whatever was damaged by improper wintrization. My dealer wouldn't go for this but I still felt better having them do it - I've done it before but I'm too likely to screw it up frankly.

This way no worries.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm a pretty good mechanic myself, and had planned on doing the compressed air thing, but after reading all of this I'm thinking Y-Guy and BBB have the right idea!

Our dealer dosen't charge much at all to winterize, and even have a program to do 'unlimited' winterizations throughout the winter ($99 I believe), that way we can take it out as much as we want, and not have the hassle of re-winterizing when we get back be an issue.

Now, I wonder if I can get them to wax it for me while they are at it?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

